# Where to start to become a cop?



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

Hello! 

I have just started school for CJ- Law Enforcement. So this is all new to me... I'm 25 year old female, What steps do I need to take to become a police officer?? Where do I begin??

Thanks!!


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

where do you want to become a officer?


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

first, a degree in CJ does not mean your going to get a job. most of mass. is civil service, IE you take a test and pray. Being a veteran helps a lot. one step you can try is to become a reserve/auxiliary officer and get some experience. another way I have heard is to do some dispatching and make a good name for yourself. Mass is very competitive so there are no easy ways to become an officer here. OUt of state is another possibility.


----------



## MPDReserve (Jan 14, 2007)

here we go again...


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

geegeeJ said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have just started school for CJ- Law Enforcement. So this is all new to me... I'm 25 year old female, What steps do I need to take to become a police officer?? Where do I begin??
> 
> Thanks!!


two words....

implants


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

94c said:


> two words....
> 
> implants


 :L: 8-[


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

You Guys are terrible. 

In all seriousness SE is pretty much right on target.


----------

